# Calabrian Coppas are Finished Drying



## indaswamp (May 18, 2021)

So, most of you know I bought a pig back in February, 2021...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/so-i-just-bought-a-275-pig-for-100-bucks.305606/
Well the Coppas are finished drying so I pulled them out of the chamber, peeled the collagen sheet off, brushed with vinegar then rinsed with red wine. Let them dry then I sliced some. Will vac seal the rest to equalize in the fridge.

out of the chamber...







netting removed...






Collagen sheet removed and rinsed...






The slice...






I pulled out a bunch of stuff to slice for the board along with the Coppa...got a dinner party tonight...







Starting top right going clockwise...
Calabrian Soppressata
Pistachio and Lemon zest Salami
Cajun Goose thigh Tasso
Calabrian Coppa in the middle
Salccica Napolitana Dolce salami
Goose/Pork Pepperoni
Finocchiona Salami
Vicentina Salami


----------



## zippy12 (May 18, 2021)

Looks mighty tasty!  glad it turned out well.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 18, 2021)

Dang! Excellent work!


----------



## SCBBQ (May 18, 2021)

Funny I’ve got that same cutting board in my stack..

I’m in Baton Rouge so on my way over !


----------



## disco (May 18, 2021)

Truly food art! Big like.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 18, 2021)

Mighty nice


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2021)

Looks good.  Question, how did the sheets come off?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 18, 2021)

Now THAT'S a charcuterie board....


----------



## indaswamp (May 18, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good.  Question, how did the sheets come off?


I wet the sheets with water, covered with a damp towel for about 10 minutes...95% of it came right off easily. The rest I had to pick off with a butter knife....mainly on the ends...


----------



## indaswamp (May 18, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> Looks mighty tasty!  glad it turned out well.


Thanks zippy. These are some of my successes, though I've had some failures too.



kilo charlie said:


> Dang! Excellent work!


Thanks kilo...



SCBBQ said:


> Funny I’ve got that same cutting board in my stack..
> 
> I’m in Baton Rouge so on my way over !


Thanks SCBBQ. This board is hand crafted with the help of my uncle in his wood shop. 



disco said:


> Truly food art! Big like.


Thanks Disco...I love exceptional food.



SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Mighty nice


Thanks Rick!



GonnaSmoke said:


> Now THAT'S a charcuterie board....


Thanks GS!


----------



## Mmmm Meat (May 18, 2021)

That's a good looking Coppa.  Well done!


----------



## smokerjim (May 19, 2021)

Everything looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2021)

Good looking board!
You should have some happy guests!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 19, 2021)

It all looks fantastic! I probably can't even pronounce them all properly but you sure do great work making them!

Ryan


----------



## SKade (May 21, 2021)

That spread looks great. How dose one get on the list for one of these parties?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2021)

Wow, that all looks phenomenal!


----------



## dernektambura (May 23, 2021)

Man.... I wouldn't expect anything less than Coppa perfection out of your shop... Good stuff...


----------



## Robert H (May 23, 2021)

Kudo's Inda. Gotta hand it to you, your post's are always great and the product is outstanding.


----------



## indaswamp (May 25, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> That's a good looking Coppa.  Well done!





smokerjim said:


> Everything looks great!





SmokinAl said:


> Good looking board!
> You should have some happy guests!
> Al





Brokenhandle said:


> It all looks fantastic! I probably can't even pronounce them all properly but you sure do great work making them!
> 
> Ryan





SKade said:


> That spread looks great. How dose one get on the list for one of these parties?





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, that all looks phenomenal!





dernektambura said:


> Man.... I wouldn't expect anything less than Coppa perfection out of your shop... Good stuff...





Robert H said:


> Kudo's Inda. Gotta hand it to you, your post's are always great and the product is outstanding.



Thanks guys! The meats were a hit at the dinner!


----------



## SCBBQ (May 25, 2021)

I bet !


----------

